# Three Club Tournament - What Would You Take?



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2017)

I was having a look at the next few month's competitions at my place and I noticed a 3 club comp in November. Never done one of them before, it sounds fun, but I'm not sure what clubs I'd take!

Initial thought was 5 wood, 7 iron, putter, but I'll be a bit screwed if I end up in a bunker. Thought maybe the 8 instead of the 7 but then the two longer par 3s will be very difficult to reach (would either be chipping on with the second shot, or trying to reach it with a three quarter 5 wood swing off the tee??). Maybe I'd be better with the hybrid over the 5 wood to reach those par threes, and sacrifice a bit of distance off the tee on the par 4s.

What would your go-to 3 club selection would be and why? Would anyone leave the putter out and putt with a wood/wedge even?? I would have to take the putter personally but two clubs from the rest of the bag is a tough choice.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 27, 2017)

Check the comp rules, most of the 3 club comps I have played in require a putter to be one of the three.  Club choice is a personal and course dependent thing, funnily enough you should expect to see some good scores being returned.  Enjoy its fun.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2017)

4 hybrid , 8 iron, 54 wedge and putter if it was 3 plus putter 

Without it I'd drop the 54


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Check the comp rules, most of the 3 club comps I have played in require a putter to be one of the three.  Club choice is a personal and course dependent thing, funnily enough you should expect to see some good scores being returned.  Enjoy its fun.
		
Click to expand...

I've only seen a brief description on the Google calendar of events, it doesn't say if the putter is compulsory or not. I'll have to wait until nearer the time when the club sec should send further details.


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2017)

I won ours last year with my 4w, 8i and putter, this year it became 3 clubs and a putter so I just added my pitching wedge.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 27, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			4 hybrid , 8 iron, plus putter
		
Click to expand...

This is what I went for.   we played a 9 hole comp this year.  I think 18 points won it.  I played quite conservative. Needed a few putts to drop.  Didn't get up and down twice where I would expect to make it if I was to win.  Didn't happen.  Came middle of the pack.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2017)

It very much depends on your course. My old course was short so 5w, 9i and putter were fine. My current course would probably need a longer iron, 8 probably, or perhaps 3 clubs plus putter to make it fair.

I love a 3 club round, great fun.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2017)

our is 3 clubs including the putter, so the last few years ive taken a 22 deg Xhot 2 hybrid and a 52 deg. TBH around ours with 120 deep pot bunkers to contend with you need something that will get you out of those, so if you do go in one of these and only have for instance a 7 iron... you are well and truly ...ked

not sure what i'm going to do when it comes round again this year as i sold the hybrid


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			This is what I went for.   we played a 9 hole comp this year.  I think 18 points won it.  I played quite conservative. Needed a few putts to drop.  Didn't get up and down twice where I would expect to make it if I was to win.  Didn't happen.  Came middle of the pack.
		
Click to expand...


I'd be confident of 30 points with those 3 clubs

4 hybrid would get me on the fairway , second shot is normally a 5w or a 4 hybrid atm , so say total 320 for them leaving me average of 80 yards.. just choke down on the 8 and then putt for bogey

Must be easier for high handicappers like me?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 27, 2017)

Played one recently but it was three plus a putter. I took 3 wood, 6 iron and 9 iron. Was happy with the choices - the 3w was essential for distance off the tee and long second shots, 9 iron is versatile enough for shorter approach shots and short game stuff, 6i  in between the two and a decent club for most of the par 3s on that course.


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 27, 2017)

7 i & pw


----------



## shortgame (Sep 27, 2017)

5i, 8i, 54* & putter for me


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 27, 2017)

3 clubs plus a putter gives too much scope for a range of clubs.   

For example you can have a long club, a mid iron and short iron.  


3 clubs full stop means you may well be caught short somewhere and therein lies the fun and challenge.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 27, 2017)

Won ours 3 times settled on 3 wood ,8 iron and putter would think its dependent on what type of course you play,tried putting with driver one year but wasn't a success, no hard and fast rules re how many clubs think it's up to individual clubs.

I always like playing different kind of shots like a punch type shot with 3 wood, surprising what good scores come in.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 27, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			3 clubs plus a putter gives too much scope for a range of clubs.   

For example you can have a long club, a mid iron and short iron.  


3 clubs full stop means you may well be caught short somewhere and therein lies the fun and challenge.
		
Click to expand...

For my choices, if it was 3 clubs only I'd drop the putter, take a hybrid instead of the 3w and putt with that.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			For my choices, if it was 3 clubs only I'd drop the putter, take a hybrid instead of the 3w and putt with that.
		
Click to expand...

A few of the low men where putting with 3 woods.  Think the best was 16 points from any of them.  


It really does depend on the course and how far you hit it. 


I had my big hitting mate as favourite for the win.  He could reach every hole off the yellow tees with 3 wood and 8 iron.   Can't remember what happened to him.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 27, 2017)

Choice of clubs will be course dependent, combined with handicap.

If a putter isn't a rule then personally I would take the advantage of including my gap wedge; I practice putting with it a lot as a means to focus on the stroke and contact. The probable scoring loss would be 2-3 strokes over the putter but I would expect to make that up across the other shots.


----------



## Dasit (Sep 27, 2017)

3 hybird (210), 9 iron (150) putter


I regularly go out to practice with 4 clubs and score within a few shots of what i do with full set.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 28, 2017)

4 iron, 8 iron and putter would be my choice


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			For my choices, if it was 3 clubs only I'd drop the putter, take a hybrid instead of the 3w and putt with that.
		
Click to expand...




duncan mackie said:



			Choice of clubs will be course dependent, combined with handicap.

If a putter isn't a rule then personally I would take the advantage of including my gap wedge; I practice putting with it a lot as a means to focus on the stroke and contact. The probable scoring loss would be 2-3 strokes over the putter but I would expect to make that up across the other shots.
		
Click to expand...

the comp we have is 3 clubs one must be the putter, so we are not allowed to use something else to putt with.

usually some pretty good scores, though the course is a bit shorter in winter. i shot 75 gross with 3 clubs last year and wasn't even in the prizes


----------



## Capella (Sep 28, 2017)

I'd go hybrid, 9i and putter and pray that I stay out of bunkers.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ours is 3 clubs and a putter. I go for 22 degree hybrid, 7 iron and 54 degree wedge.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2017)

Capella said:



			I'd go hybrid, 9i and putter and pray that I stay out of bunkers.
		
Click to expand...

A 9 could get you out of the easier bunkers though. 

It seems like my instincts were pretty close to what most people are saying. On reflection I'd probably take the hybrid for versatility, and an 8 iron I should think. Those two probably cover the most bases between them.


----------



## Duckster (Sep 28, 2017)

shortgame said:



			5i, 8i, 54* & putter for me
		
Click to expand...

Three clubs and a putter at ours and this is exactly what I take for ours - came top 10 last time but have won it a few years ago.

If it was just 3 clubs then I'd go 5i, PW, Putter.


----------



## TheJezster (Sep 28, 2017)

Ours is 4 clubs (3 Plus putter) it's great fun.  I took hybrid,  7 iron and PW last time.  Came 2nd by a point with 41 points.  Played quite well too


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Three clubs and a putter at ours and this is exactly what I take for ours - came top 10 last time but have won it a few years ago.

If it was just 3 clubs then I'd go 5i, PW, Putter.
		
Click to expand...

5 iron seems a bit short for me. There are several par fours at mine I wouldn't be able to reach in two 5 irons. 

I think one of my problems for this type of comp is that 5 iron and hybrid are my least consistent clubs. But in a way that's a good thing because if I take one of them I'll get way more practise with it than a usual round. Coincidentally the 8 iron is probably one of my favourite clubs, so if I take hybrid and 8 it'll be one from each end of the spectrum really.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			the comp we have is 3 clubs one must be the putter, so we are not allowed to use something else to putt with.

usually some pretty good scores, though the course is a bit shorter in winter. i shot 75 gross with 3 clubs last year and wasn't even in the prizes
		
Click to expand...

That does make it harder. I still need something for distance so would probably be inclined keep the 3w and split the difference between my 6i and 9i with either an 8 or 7.

Although, with only two clubs I think it's probably more important to think about each hole on the course and try to pick two clubs that allow you to hit most greens in regulation.


----------



## Junior (Sep 28, 2017)

Driver, 7i and Putter.  if it was 3 clubs and a putter, I'd add my 54.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2017)

Junior said:



			Driver, 7i and Putter.  if it was 3 clubs and a putter, I'd add my 54.
		
Click to expand...

I thought about the driver because almost every par four at my course are driver holes. But that only leaves you one option for every other shot. (Unless you're a driver off the deck kind of guy...)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 28, 2017)

7-wood, wedge and putter for me.  I won a bunch of these years back when I took a 5-wood.

Once saw a guy off 24 make a par-4 on a tough 400+ hole with four 3-woods.  One off the tee, one on to the green and then he was putting with his 3-wood so he two-putted with that.   Damndest thing I have ever seen on the hole.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Only time I have ever lost a club head during a stroke was in a two clubs and putter competition. Head of my 3 iron came off on the tee shot of the 12th hole which left me with a 7 iron and putter.


----------



## Duckster (Sep 28, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			5 iron seems a bit short for me. There are several par fours at mine I wouldn't be able to reach in two 5 irons. 

I think one of my problems for this type of comp is that 5 iron and hybrid are my least consistent clubs. But in a way that's a good thing because if I take one of them I'll get way more practise with it than a usual round. Coincidentally the 8 iron is probably one of my favourite clubs, so if I take hybrid and 8 it'll be one from each end of the spectrum really.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think about getting there in two or how long you'll be off the tee on a few of the holes when you have no need to be.  Use the clubs that you are most consistent with.  

Long par 4 for me would still be 5i, 5i, PW, putt (possibly putt putt....), but should be a nett par. You have a handicap for a reason, use the shots you get.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Don't think about getting there in two or how long you'll be off the tee on a few of the holes when you have no need to be.  Use the clubs that you are most consistent with.  

Long par 4 for me would still be 5i, 5i, PW, putt (possibly putt putt....), but should be a nett par. You have a handicap for a reason, use the shots you get.
		
Click to expand...

Good advice, but my best clubs at the moment are probably the driver and anything shorter than a 7 iron. I feel like I'd need a 5 wood or hybrid for a bit of versatility really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 28, 2017)

Would be very dependant on whether a putter is mandatory, and indeed if it's specifically three clubs including putter or three clubs and putter. If it's the former I'd go 3H, 8I and putter. Otherwise its 5W, 7I 52W and putter


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 29, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would be very dependant on whether a putter is mandatory, and indeed if it's specifically three clubs including putter or three clubs and putter. If it's the former I'd go 3H, 8I and putter. Otherwise its 5W, 7I 52W and putter
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't your ball-retriever count as a club too?   You usually need that 3-4 times a round


----------



## DRW (Sep 29, 2017)

If only 3 clubs, think it would be 9 wood, 9 iron + putter. 

If 3 clubs + putter, then driver, 8 iron, AW + putter


----------



## londonlewis (Sep 29, 2017)

I reckon I would choose 4 iron, 8 iron, PW. I'd use the 4 to putt. 
If you had to take a putter, I'd drop the PW.


----------



## Andre Linoge (Sep 29, 2017)

5 wood, 7 iron and pw, 5 wood I can putt with.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 29, 2017)

The day off?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Doesn't your ball-retriever count as a club too?   You usually need that 3-4 times a round   

Click to expand...

If only I had one. Shall I add it to my list for Santa?


----------

